
Eye region tracking in Common Lisp - fogus
http://13-49.blogspot.com/2009/09/eye-region-tracking-in-common-lisp.html
======
coliveira
I am a CL fan, but the fact that it is in Common Lisp is not important here.
It is just a one-person project that could have been written in any language.

~~~
regularfry
I dunno. I think it could be turned into a "CL's loop macro rocks like NOTHING
ON EARTH" post quite easily.

------
drp
The eye-tracker used in the HCI lab at Rice is actually used in experiments
and implemented in CL. <http://chil.rice.edu/facilities/eyelab.html>

------
jacquesm
Pity he couldn't get it to work, but nice to see lisp used for something as
'practical' as interfacing to webcams and analyzing the images.

I'm going to do my best to try to understand this piece of code, it is small
enough to go through it and tries to solve a reasonably useful problem.

~~~
mahmud
Would you like a 3D modeler in Common Lisp?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirai_%28software%29>

or, more modestly, just an MP3 player?

<http://vintage-digital.com/hefner/software/shuffletron/>

How about _two_ implementations of Perl6? :-P

<http://perl.net.au/wiki/Elf>

[http://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.perl6.announce/2009/08/m...](http://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.perl6.announce/2009/08/msg603.html)

~~~
jacquesm
neat stuff! Thank you...

Programs that solve real world problems are - for me at least - a lot easier
to get in to and to learn from how to build things in a certain language and
perl is no exception.

I like to read such stuff, much like another person would read a book I guess.
It's a great way to learn.

